

Kera Releases Step by Step Walkthroughs! - taigeair
http://blog.kera.io/post/42530429848/step-by-step-product-walkthroughs-have-arrived

======
taigeair
Protip: go to <http://kera.io>, find "maintain", click on it. Be taken on a
product trip.

